# CI



## RWTM (Apr 21, 2022)

Is any TM in CI? I have multiple questions.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 21, 2022)

.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 21, 2022)

ICQA technically falls under CI, since the ICQA OMs report to the CI-SOM. So if you’re asking if anyone on here is ICQA, there are a few of us.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 21, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> ICQA technically falls under CI, since the ICQA OMs report to the CI-SOM. So if you’re asking if anyone on here is ICQA, there are a few of us.


Thank you fam


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 21, 2022)

Were your questions for an ICQA person or were you looking for someone else? I don’t think there are any other TMs who fall under CI, just OMs. (And capacity leads I guess since they report to a CI-OM)


----------



## RWTM (Apr 22, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Were your questions for an ICQA person or were you looking for someone else? I don’t think there are any other TMs who fall under CI, just OMs. (And capacity leads I guess since they report to a CI-OM)


.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 25, 2022)

What is Green Belt and Lean Six Sigma?

@Hal @Luck maybe?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 25, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Were your questions for an ICQA person or were you looking for someone else? I don’t think there are any other TMs who fall under CI, just OMs. (And capacity leads I guess since they report to a CI-OM)


That’s because it’s still evolving. Only lvl 5’s, 6’s, 7’s, and I might be wrong but even 8’s. I know nothing about these positions though. (I mean that in a polite manner) I wanted to grow with CI with it being a new dept. _That _was the hardest rejection. I wanted Capacity LWW so bad. I was so proud when I landed an interview. I was totally taken by surprise and committed my career suicide. LWW interviews are very serious as you mold your first HR profile. The leaders I started with are the leaders I trust the most. If they’re still there.


----------



## Hal (Apr 25, 2022)

Lean Six Sigma. 

Its a methodology about removing waste from a process. Long story short its making a process as efficient as possible after gathering data and observing a process or making the process run leaner.

Having a green belt shows that you understand and can implement the basics of Lean Six Sigma. It requires you to be in a role for 3 years involving application and to be pass a proctored exam on its principles.

Gemba, 5s, Job Instruction, all of it are being implemented as a part of lean six in order to get our company to an easier to manage standard so we can quickly identify and resolve issues around processes. Its standard work is so important and its a shame we suck so badly at it.


----------



## Hal (Apr 25, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Who reports to RDC Quality OM’s and who reports to Continuous Improvement OM’s? Sorry needed to clarify. ICQA leaders report to CI OM’s.


ICQA team members report to Quality OMs also known as ICQA Leaders.

Capacity LWWs report to CI OMs.

Both report to the Senior Quality and Continuous Improvement OM. (SQCIM).

ICQA Leaders do NOT report to the CI OM. I keep seeing this and it's wrong. They are peers. ICQA looks at process improvement from a quality perspective. CI looks at it from prod.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 25, 2022)

Hal said:


> ICQA team members report to Quality OMs also known as ICQA Leaders.
> 
> Capacity LWWs report to CI OMs.
> 
> ...


Workday must have some old titles. I also have a FC along side of my RDC so that might effect the names. We have WA’s and WW’s at my RDC/FC. Idk confusing. I don’t know anything about CI or why there’s a new OD. Before we had a SSD then the Seniors.


----------



## Hal (Apr 25, 2022)

ODs are part of OP model. You have day shift and night shift OD. They report to the SSD. So A1 and B1 SOMs report to day shift OD. A2 and B2 report to night shift.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 25, 2022)

Hal said:


> ODs are part of OP model. You have day shift and night shift OD. They report to the SSD. So A1 and B1 SOMs report to day shift OD. A2 and B2 report to night shift.


.


----------



## Hal (Apr 25, 2022)

You'll probably get a second OD.

The SQCIM is an almost an OD lite. But they still are a Senior OM. They just report directly to the SSD. But the other SOMs are peers.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 26, 2022)

Hal said:


> You'll probably get a second OD.
> 
> The SQCIM is an almost an OD lite. But they still are a Senior OM. They just report directly to the SSD. But the other SOMs are peers.


We have a SQCIM.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 28, 2022)

Hal said:


> ODs are part of OP model. You have day shift and night shift OD. They report to the SSD. So A1 and B1 SOMs report to day shift OD. A2 and B2 report to night shift.


Is the OP model new?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 28, 2022)

Hal said:


> Lean Six Sigma.
> 
> Its a methodology about removing waste from a process. Long story short its making a process as efficient as possible after gathering data and observing a process or making the process run leaner.
> 
> ...


Nicely said.


Hal said:


> and its a shame we suck so badly at it.


How can I improve Total Quality Management at my DC?


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 28, 2022)

Hal said:


> Lean Six Sigma.
> 
> Its a methodology about removing waste from a process. Long story short its making a process as efficient as possible after gathering data and observing a process or making the process run leaner.
> 
> ...


So question for you sir. Does Target off any classes to get your belt in Lean Six Sigma? I worked at the company Arthur Valdez came from and learned a lot about Gembas, 5S, Kaizens and other process improvement methods but never took any classes.


----------



## Hal (Apr 28, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> So question for you sir. Does Target off any classes to get your belt in Lean Six Sigma? I worked at the company Arthur Valdez came from and learned a lot about Gembas, 5S, Kaizens and other process improvement methods but never took any classes.


Through guild, yes. LWWs sometimes go through a ROC problem solving class that touches on it during onboarding.

But your better off going through guild and making them pay for it.


----------



## Hal (Apr 28, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Nicely said.
> 
> How can I improve Total Quality Management at my DC?


You by yourself? Not much. Its not a problem one person can solve. 

You can help. Sure. Become a trainer and teach people the right way. Join ICQA and learn about defects and how to solve them. If you see a process or job function that could be improved, let your leaders know, document it and share it with them.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 28, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> So question for you sir. Does Target off any classes to get your belt in Lean Six Sigma? I worked at the company Arthur Valdez came from and learned a lot about Gembas, 5S, Kaizens and other process improvement methods but never took any classes.


Yes through Guild!


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 28, 2022)

Hal said:


> Through guild, yes. LWWs sometimes go through a ROC problem solving class that touches on it during onboarding.
> 
> But your better off going through guild and making them pay for it.


I'll have to look up the guilds. I am an LWW and I remember going through some stuff but it seemed like stuff I had already been through. I have been looking into getting a belt in Lean.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 28, 2022)

😮


----------



## RWTM (Apr 29, 2022)

Hal said:


> You by yourself? Not much. Its not a problem one person can solve.
> 
> You can help. Sure. Become a trainer and teach people the right way. Join ICQA and learn about defects and how to solve them. If you see a process or job function that could be improved, let your leaders know, document it and share it with them.


I tried to be descriptive but I ran out of time and just started to have to leave a trail. Only the ones who have studied my notes would be able to decipher. What’s the point of doing RW if I start making errors or seeing numbers differently. I sort very efficiently. I’m always in root cause. There’s a larger priorities at hand rn to even worry about this. I was switched to a production function p3 I tried to leave a trail because there’s defects all over. It’s like you guys want me to turn an eye. I can’t though with this ingrown killing me.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 29, 2022)

_Riddle me this_

B or A which *1*


----------



## RWTM (Apr 29, 2022)

Hal said:


> You by yourself? Not much. Its not a problem one person can solve.
> 
> You can help. Sure. Become a trainer and teach people the right way. Join ICQA and learn about defects and how to solve them. If you see a process or job function that could be improved, let your leaders know, document it and share it with them.


I’d like to contribute.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> So question for you sir. Does Target off any classes to get your belt in Lean Six Sigma? I worked at the company Arthur Valdez came from and learned a lot about Gembas, 5S, Kaizens and other process improvement methods but never took any classes.


Look up *dream to be. *Also guild but the other one is new. That’s all I’m saying. Ask your local HR bro.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

RWTM said:


> _Riddle me this_
> 
> B or A which *1*


This kid is seriously insane in the membrane. It’s catchy though fucks with my brain


----------



## BurgerBob (May 23, 2022)

RWTM said:


> 😮


Hey are you @Avocadioo ?


----------



## commiecorvus (May 23, 2022)

What happens when you start talking to yourself?
Normally, it's not a problem.
But here it's a annoying PITA.
So we can fix that problem.
Thread lock.


----------

